# 21in vs 23in - Flatbar Road (Fuji Absolute)



## thebludoc (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey guys - quick question.

I started a temp job at a bike shop so I could learn more about my new hobby, get sweet deals, and make some money in the process.

Getting my first bike in a long, long time: Fuji Absolute 1.0

Problem is, I think I need a 22 or 22.5in bike based on my height

6'1 with a 32/32.5ish inseam, used this tool to confirm my feelings. https://www.ebicycles.com/bicycle-tools/frame-sizer/road-bike

so the Absolute comes in a 21 and 23, and the 21 I tried at work feels a tad to small: with my geometry, a 23 wouldn't break the kids would it? we have none in store to test (not Absolutes anyways)

cheers!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you think the 21's too small, the 23's probably the winner. The size jump is pretty big, though. How big a stem does the 21 have? Can you try it with something longer?

Also try out some drop bar road bikes before you spend money.

Why don't you talk it over with some coworkers or your boss? I'd imagine that most people around you at your job have at least a passing knowledge of bikes.

I'm not a fan of those online calculators. You're looking for a bike that _feels_ right. You need to size by feel. Sometimes that's a size up or down from what a calculator spits out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd suggest taking a step back and (first) defining your intended uses/ goals. I say this because while a hybrid is a decent choice for the more casual recreational rider, if you're looking to do longer rides in the future, a drop bar bike would be a better option that will grow with your needs.

As to sizing/ fit, I would think that working in a bike shop you'd be far better off seeking their help/ guidance over ours or that online calculator. Basing sizing only on height and inseam, that calculator is pretty near useless, and while we can offer more educated guesses, the shop fitter will work one on one with you and see you on the bikes.

Lastly, if you're hellbent on getting the Fuji, I'd advise trying a longer stem. "Just a tad small" tells me there's a possibility that the bike is your size, just not the right fit (yet).


----------

